# Mr. Alfred's Own.........



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Smoked a bowl of Mr. Alfred's Own Mixture from a very old tin. I believe the tin is from the 50's/60'....the old gold tin with large red lettering.

Tasted like a fine havana!
This blend contains cigar leaf from Havana and it comes out in this blend in a big way!

I've had other cigar blends including BS Virginia #10, but the cigar leaf isn't as "present" as in this blend.
I've had younger "Mr. Alfred's" from the 80's, but that pales in comparison to the old stuff.

Smooth vintage havana flavor. It even had a long finish like a fine havana!

This is the most impressive Dunhill blend that I have tried so far. Of course, JMHO.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

yummm, sounds good. Makes me want to go smoke something.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

wow, sounds awesome!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

yo AndyB....I'll send you some.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

hey thanks Bruce!!

hey, I just saw your posting selling the tin of Baby's Bottom.

:r

wish I was able to see it a few weeks ago...lol


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm going to give it another whirl Andy....I should have taken my time with this.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like some good stuff.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Why must you torture us Bruce. :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Why must you torture us Bruce. :r


Cuz he can..:r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So Bruce, is this no longer true?



Bruce said:


> One of my favorites is already becoming hard to find.............Durbar. I stocked up on the Murray's version and I hope I don't regret not stocking up with the Orlik blend.
> 
> PS: *To be honest with you, I still have not found a Dunhill blend that really gave me a woody.* That being said, I have a few VERY rare tins that I have not cracked open yet......a 4 ounce "Tall Boy" of Nightcap from the 60's, a tin of "Ye Olde Signe", a gold tin of "Mr. Alfred's Own" from the 50's/60's, and a very old tin of "Mixture #10". I hope these do not disappoint when I finally open these up!


I remember reading this post and laughing out loud.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113189


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Just un-fair to have to read this Bruce!! :dr

Nice post though, I had no idea that they ever used Havana leaf in pipe blends. Good knowledge to store away. p


----------

